# How to build an ark....



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone?...besides Mr. Cosby know how to build one? ....8 inches of rain in the month of June and it's only the 14th....I know how to take a hint.


----------



## Admin (Jun 14, 2013)

I just bought some of those arm float things. I think we'll be alright. We've had a ton of rain down here too.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Anyone?...besides Mr. Cosby know how to build one? ....8 inches of rain in the month of June and it's only the 14th....I know how to take a hint.



Just do like us rednecks do and get ya some truck tire inner tubes. They come in different sizes and patch real easy. Then get some of them umbrella hats and you're all set.          :banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2013)

But I already have one of these....will that work?


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 14, 2013)

Too bad West Texas is getting some of this.  I think they are still hurting out there.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Anyone?...besides Mr. Cosby know how to build one? ....8 inches of rain in the month of June and it's only the 14th....I know how to take a hint.


 
Just unbolt the house and throw the inner tubes under there; you were talking about moving anyway:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 14, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Just unbolt the house and throw the inner tubes under there; you were talking about moving anyway:hide:



He says he's moving but I think he's just huffing and puffing. Everytime the out house fills up, he'd rather move than dig a new whole...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> He says he's moving but I think he's just huffing and puffing. Everytime the out house fills up, he'd rather move than dig a new whole...:rofl:


 
If it keeps raining, it will flush all by itself:hide:


----------

